# Single parent



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

My male Thorichthys Maculipinnis has decided he doesn't need the females help anymore. I've been wtching for about an hour now and anytime his mate get anywhere near the babies, he chases he off to the opposite corner. Maybe this is why they have always lost their fry. As he is chasing her away, it leaves the babies open for the other fish to snack on. 

There are still about 8 babies left. I doubt they wil make it. Next spawn I will have a tank ready and syphon them out when they go free swimming.

Any ideas why he is like this?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...typical male ego!

He thinks he can do a better job, but in the process leaves the babies unattended. I have a male blue ram who won't let his mate near the eggs, too bad when they become wigglers he eats them  Funny thing about the pair is he was raised by me and she was parent raised so would likely know not to eat the wigglers.

You could seperate Dad and eggs or wigglers (to a small tank) and see how he does without the stress of other fish around.

Good luck with them.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ya the babies all got eaten. I have a 10 gal set up for next spawn. They do quite well till the fry are free swimming for about 10 days. Sometime before that, I will syphon most of them out and put them in the 10.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Many fish once they think of spawning again will eat the current babies as they pose a threat to new eggs or wigglers. Sounds kind of funny after the work or fanning and raising them for a few weeks, but it is common. That is why I like BN plecos, they don't care if there are eggs or wiglers in the cave they will just lay more eggs (different female) and look after them all


----------

